

Strncpy like a boss - xfactor973
https://www.littlecena.com/use-strncpy-like-a-boss/

======
tlb
Please use strlcpy [1] instead.

[1] [http://www.unix.com/man-page/freebsd/3/strlcpy/](http://www.unix.com/man-
page/freebsd/3/strlcpy/)

~~~
meowface
I feel like developers avoid use of much safer functions like this out of some
misguided belief there'll be a performance impact, unfortunately. Premature
optimization etc.

~~~
ahomescu1
I imagine the biggest reason is actually portability. glibc [1] doesn't have
strlcpy/strlcat, for example.

1 - [http://lwn.net/Articles/507319/](http://lwn.net/Articles/507319/)

------
nly
Putting aside the fact that using sizeof is risky in itself, i'd argue the
default form should be

    
    
        strncpy (buffer, "abcd", sizeof(buffer));
        assert (!buffer[sizeof(buffer) - 1]);

